# Outdoors > Fishing >  Soft baits?

## Dundee

Been given these Gulp softbaits to try on trout.


The weighted hooks have to be attached. Never tried this sort before so does this look about right?

----------


## beagan257

Hi, theres a you tube series by the complete angler that shows soft baiting the hydrocanals. It shows how to rig them properly. The head of the fish/bait comes threaded all the way to the weighted part of the jighead. Also I think they use them with the hook protruding from the back of the bait rather than the belly. I tried them once so far in a river up my way with good results.

----------


## Spudattack

No!  Star the the hook in from the dead centre of the nose, push it straight down the body and bring it out the back and then push the softbait up to the jig head

Should look like the bottom one here



The top one is too far down the body.

----------


## Dundee

ok thanks I will look for it.

----------


## Dundee

thanks spudattack will give that ago.

----------


## BobGibson

The problem with the soft baits is that when the hook is inserted correctly the hook is only 1/3rd the way down the body. You get lots of strikes but not many hookups. I make up a treble on some wire sort of like a Tassie Devili nsert but only shorter i poke this thru the soft bait from the tail and hook the loop over the front hook. they work well on trout and salmon.

----------


## Dundee

Done first attempt. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

> Done first attempt.
> Attachment 29932


Choice, that will work, you get to know how far to go down the body before bringing the hook out with practice, that one is slightly too far (gives it a kink by the head) but should still work ok!

----------


## Matt2308

> Done first attempt.
> Attachment 29932


It will spin on the cast and retrieve like that mate. Bring the hook point out sooner and aim for the soft plastic body to be kept straight.

----------


## Dundee

Fixed and thanks for the advice fellas. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> The problem with the soft baits is that when the hook is inserted correctly the hook is only 1/3rd the way down the body. You get lots of strikes but not many hookups. I make up a treble on some wire sort of like a Tassie Devili nsert but only shorter i poke this thru the soft bait from the tail and hook the loop over the front hook. they work well on trout and salmon.


Treble hooks and scented baits will land you in jail around here I think.

----------


## Dundee

Off to give it a swim soon. The river that I fish in is FSB  (Flie,Spin,bait) :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Fixed and thanks for the advice fellas.
> Attachment 29935


Dundee see if you can get a hold of some worm hooks and some split shot. I find 1/4 oz is often too much for these and you need significantly less than that. If you go to a worm hook and a sampler pack of split shot you can add or subtract as you like to get the right depth and action. Good on you guys for pointing Dundee towards a non squished offering they just swim all farked up when learning softies a black vivid pen is really useful to line up on the bait for the spot you need to bring the hook out mark it and then thread the bait on hitting the spot until you've got the hang of things its a easy way to get the right line up every time.. as taught to me from the guys from Pure fishing NZ the agents for Berkley!

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee see if you can get a hold of some worm hooks and some split shot. I find 1/4 oz is often too much for these and you need significantly less than that. If you go to a worm hook and a sampler pack of split shot you can add or subtract as you like to get the right depth and action. Good on you guys for pointing Dundee towards a non squished offering they just swim all farked up when learning softies a black vivid pen is really useful to line up on the bait for the spot you need to bring the hook out mark it and then thread the bait on hitting the spot until you've got the hang of things its a easy way to get the right line up every time.. as taught to me from the guys from Pure fishing NZ the agents for Berkley!


Thanks for the advice Carpe Diem

I gave this one a swim tonight,gave it a dunk before it went swimming. :Have A Nice Day: 


No luck tonight, but very happy with the weight and swimming of the soft bait.

----------


## Pengy

I am slightly gutted that you didn't post this a week ago.
I just gave away a shed load of softbaiting gear due to lack of use

----------


## Dundee

No worries Pengy. Night 1 no bites yet but I will try again Monday as the old boy is 80 tomorrow. So no fishing after work unless I can dive off during the day. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I don't have any experience fishing for trout (legally anyway), but I would be starting with a smaller, and lighter rig if it were my first attempt. 
Worm hooks with split shot sounds like a good way to go. You can quickly adapt the end rig to suit conditions. 
Good luck, and wish the old fella a very happy 80th.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Might give these ago at some stage.

----------


## mrs dundee

Hell are you going to buy the lot.

----------


## stingray

:XD:  :XD:  :XD:  busted!!!

----------


## Dundee

One at a time :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I got some more softbaits to try tonight.

PT asks me if we can go to H&F after I finished work. 1655hours shop closes at 1700hrs

5 minute dash to town only 7kms but we made it :Grin: 

Pt was after polaroid fishing glasses and they certainly help spotting fish.

Anyway I grabbed some of these little jelly beans and some split shot.



Set up my Daiwa telescopic rod with this.



No luck so put the 'gulp' lure on from the start of this thread.

Changed back to a different softbait  and had a few chases.



Couldn't cast the distance of the river so added a second splitshot weight to get the distance of the water covered.



Trout started rising tonight at 1940hrs and I was buggered at 1955hrs when me bloody rod snapped!! :Pissed Off: 



That is the 'Daiwa' rod shagged off to see the 'Kilwell' rep tomorrow night. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

The bastard that broke my rod!!

----------


## Scouser

> One at a time


Good save.......

----------


## Carpe Diem

DD : biggest hint !!!

Don't use the swivel clip that close to the lure as it will put the fish down, they've got really good eyesight eh. Use a simple loop knot to tie on the softbait and make sure it has loop still left in it that allows it to swim naturally and induce the strikes. You've probably got followers because they've haired off after it seen the bloody great earings in its nose and gone! - well that doesn't look right...and its off... use the rapala knot Rapala Knot | How to tie the Rapala Knot | Fishing Knots


Personally if you've got mono line on the spool make sure the last meter is in flurocarbon - why better Abrasion resistance and harder for the fish to see in clear conditions. If its a bit murky go mono and darker like Drennan sub sea green... and if it's tea coloured there's even mono that mimic's that too like  a red brown I used to use growing up in fishing the Great moss Swamp in the Head waters of the Taieri.

You need to learn to connect them so learn a simple surgeons knot. Easiest way is lie the two lines on top of one another for a bout 4-6 inches then make a double loop and pass the two ends that are going to be the fish biting end through the loop 3 times, wet it with a bit of spit in your mouth and slowly pull both the ends. Slowly because if you tighten up fluro too quick it changes the chemical bonds and becomes brittle. A bit of spit keeps the temp down and lubes it up (spook will love that one !) to get a tight knot. Clip the tag ends with a pair of mrs D's nail clippers and you're away.

As a guide we use this same method as a way to tie in a dropper for another fly on the line rather that tie another dropper off the bend of the hook.... 

So for a wet day or something, Mr Bells' videos from complete angler has done some quite good ones that might also give you a few hints on how to serve up the softbait for the trout, might be something there for you too.

http://www.completeangler.co.nz/gett...xidc97547.html

Hope that helps..
PD.

----------


## Carpe Diem

@Dundee have just re-read your thread and you are doing this at night also. on those really dirty no moon nights before midnight try the following.

Next time you are in the fishing gear shot look for the smallest lumo beads you can buy that thread onto your main line and thread one on ahead of the softbait. Use a torch to light it up in your scrunched up fist over the bulb (to save your night vision) and cast it out... recharge the bead every 15-30 minutes...

wicked for night fishing. SLOW retrieve... stop.... jiggle....wind.... stop .... twitch etc...

----------


## Danny

Great stuff guys. Maketu wasn't too flash yesterday. One snapper and one Kahawai for the old man. Trout fishing today.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for the tips CD,off to see Ron and Dave from Kilwell soon.

----------


## Maca49

> Done first attempt.
> Attachment 29932


Not on farking lake Taupo! :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> Great stuff guys. Maketu wasn't too flash yesterday. One snapper and one Kahawai for the old man. Trout fishing today.


Hard life that one! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Not on farking lake Taupo!


I'm not on farking Lake Taupo  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

PM me your address DD and I will send you some toys to play with


The 17 hmr is purely for size reference. I am not, repeat NOT suggesting you shoot Trout  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Just got back from a meeting at the local sports store with the Kilwell rep.  Good turn out 20 were there.

Caught up with Neckshot.

Scored me a new rod 20% off. PT got $100 of a pack.

It was a meeting aimed at flyfishos and the practical is at 10am Saturday at Oringi with a fly rod up for grabs.
Will stick to my spinning at this stage. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Very interesting but yeah i will stick to spin fishing i enjoy that.Brought some fishing scales and a lure.

----------


## Dundee

I have been trialing these gulp baits from one of the local stores. Had a few chases and thought the rig head might be to big.

So changed to a smaller rig head tonight.



No luck with these 'Gulps' and the juice of the stuff leaked all through my fishing bag.So the remainder of the juice was tipped out.



I haven't given up on them yet but these other little ones are getting a few hits when the rod doesn't smash :Grin: 



With the light fading just before sunset I use a black background to tie the knots. :Have A Nice Day: 



And tonight the little soft bait got smashed!! :Have A Nice Day: 


Seven days of trial and error finally landed one. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

I was almost about to say you had been caught by the shop  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> I was almost about to say you had been caught by the shop


Flyfisho at Oringi in the morn,already one extra fisho staying the night.And they are off at sparrow fart in the morning.Buggers better be here before I leave. :Grin:   I don't wait for no one :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Might have to find a reason to pop down before the end of summer DD and give you guys a bit of a tutorial and a intro to Flyfishing for you and the family. I trust you've got the family fishing license down there... ends up being quite good value. I even put my 12 yr old nephew on mine and Sue's because its just easier and the surnames all work etc...

Don't forget what I said about last couple of metres in flurocarbon as a leader your leader as pictured looks about 8lb mono as the tippet and try to teach yourself those two knots the surgeons knot and the rapala knot. Your doing well but that will increase your hook up rate markedly. 6lb fluro should be about half the diameter of the mono and harder for the fish to see.

P.

----------


## Dundee

Had our flyfishing demo down there with Ron from Kilwell. I hooked three on the spinner. And never saw any flyfishos have anyluck. :Have A Nice Day: 
Good crowd turned up.

----------


## Dundee

Landed a nice fat rainbow on the softbait tonight. :Cool: 



It was over cast and drizzly when I got to the river.


Fished the section of the river on the same side.



weather cleared and could see the Ruahine Ranges on the last flick. :Have A Nice Day: 



I was happy to bring some fish home. Been going through a trout drought lately. :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy

Are you a believer now ?

----------


## Dundee

Not convinced on the 'Gulp' yet but they smash those little jelly bean baits.

----------


## puku

> Not convinced on the 'Gulp' yet but they smash those little jelly bean baits.


That's good to hear.i bought some a few weeks back. And thought jeez they are small

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## southernredneck

The trout in the hydrocanals love them had plenty of action with them up there

----------

